# NEW!! All Day Vapes Juice Club



## YeOldeOke (15/5/17)

It is another big week for All Day Vapes. We've launched 2 new ranges - the Private Bins - and now are excited to announce the launch of our ADV Juice Club.

This has been quite a long time in planning to ensure that it is sustainable for us and affords its members the maximum benefit.

We were planning on calling the top plan VIP (thus the Lights IV VIP thread) but we genuinely feel all customers are VIP's to us. So we went with the standard Gold, Silver and Bronze plans instead.


On offer are some really large benefits to members. Free Juice every month and up to 35% discount on our three Premium ranges.


We tried to offer plans to suit as many as possible. In summary there are 6 plans - Gold, Silver and Bronze 12 months and Gold, Silver and Bronze 6 months.

Details can be found here:
https://alldayvapes.co.za/adv-juice-club/

We have a lot of juices in development in all ranges so the overall benefit can only become bigger with time. At the moment we have 46 flavours across 4 ranges.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## rev2xtc (15/5/17)

Very cool idea well done @YeOldeOke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## spiv (15/5/17)

This looks amazing. Great concept. Is shipping an extra cost on the orders or included in the price?


----------



## Silver (15/5/17)

Very interesting @YeOldeOke 

Are those prices on the website per month or for the whole period?
Not clear to me just looking at those boxes

Wishing you all the best with it


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/5/17)

spiv said:


> This looks amazing. Great concept. Is shipping an extra cost on the orders or included in the price?



@spiv No we could not include free shipping as well. As I said, it took a while to find a balance that would be sustainable for us and give the guys as good a deal as humanly possible.

That said, our tiered shipping applies to this so there are already savings on the shipping costs, even on smaller orders, and lower free shipping levels than most vendors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/5/17)

Silver said:


> Very interesting @YeOldeOke
> 
> Are those prices on the website per month or for the whole period?
> Not clear to me just looking at those boxes
> ...


@Silver
Thanks.
The prices are for the whole period. I'll see what I can do tomorrow morn in making it clearer on the site. Thanks for the heads-up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/5/17)

spiv said:


> This looks amazing. Great concept. Is shipping an extra cost on the orders or included in the price?



@spiv Let me just expand on my previous answer in case I read your question incorrectly.

There is no shipping charge on the purchase of the membership, of course. The rest is as I explained above.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/5/17)

Let's do a bit of a calculation. It is difficult, because each vaper has different preferences.

Keep in mind we are working from the base of already low prices. For 30ml/50ml/100ml of juice the general market prices are around R160/250/400+
Our prices for our standard range - which are already good juices as per extensive reviews - are R74/104/176 for 3mg - less than half the price. Our 'premium' juices which IMHO is at least equal to other 'premium' juices are R124/188/346 for 3 mg - still considerably below general market prices.

At the top plan - 12 months for R950 - the member will receive 12x100ml juice free. If he chooses standard range juices at 3mg that is a value of R2112 - saving R1162 on juice from our prices. If he chooses from our premium range it is a value of R4152, a saving of R3202 for the year. From general market prices he is saving R3850+
That is at 3mg. We have customers at 24mg. That is savings of R5500+

Plus he is getting our premium juices at R81/122/224 for 30/50/100ml 3mg. - again at about half the general market price. How much that adds to savings I cannot calculate but it is big.

So you can see we cannot possibly throw in a blanket free shipping as well. But we are serious when we say we are trying to keep vaping affordable.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## spiv (16/5/17)

Agreed. 1200ml juivlce for R950 is already less than R1/ml which is about the staple DIY rate.

What's nice is that you can add in another juice or two when you get your package juice for the month. And shipping isn't much at all.


----------



## Stosta (16/5/17)

Really cool initiative @YeOldeOke ! I love the way you guys think outside the box and try bring us something special and unique!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/5/17)

spiv said:


> Agreed. 1200ml juivlce for R950 is already less than R1/ml which is about the staple DIY rate.
> 
> What's nice is that you can add in another juice or two when you get your package juice for the month. And shipping isn't much at all.



As a DIY'er through the years I've found the actual cost to be higher - apart from the time, learning curve, mess and often bad juices most DIY'ers spend a lot on a large variety of flavouring concentrates that mostly never get used. If the waste and time and effort is included it is above the R1/ml. Of course if it is a hobby one enjoys that's great.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (16/5/17)

So let me get this right. If I choose the Gold, you will send me 100 ml of free juice of my choice (from any of your ranges) every month? I only need to pay for the shipping? If so, are we talking of one juice only or can it be like 3 x 30 ml different juices?

Or am I obliged to buy a juice from you every month too?


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/5/17)

Andre said:


> So let me get this right. If I choose the Gold, you will send me 100 ml of free juice of my choice (from any of your ranges) every month? I only need to pay for the shipping?



@Andre That is correct.



Andre said:


> If so, are we talking of one juice only or can it be like 3 x 30 ml different juices?



It would be 1x100ml juice. Mixing and bottling costs were taken into account in determining what is the maximum benefit we can offer without going out of business. Labour is the largest single cost factor in making juice and it takes almost as much time to fill a 30ml bottle as it takes to fill 100ml. In addition it would increase our cost for bottles by about 2.5 times, labels x3. Sealing, capping, packaging etc.



Andre said:


> Or am I obliged to buy a juice from you every month too?



No obligation to buy any other juices. What we will ask - not specify or demand - is that members help us in return by reviewing the juices they try. But that is voluntary.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/5/17)

We have put this offer on ice while we reconsider due to an apparent lack of interest.

The main issue appears to be that people want free shipping with it as well, and that is simply not viable in light of the huge value already offered from an already low price base.

We will reconsider the offer and make an announcement on it in due course.


----------

